# Mixing Cubes



## nik (Jun 1, 2017)

Hey guys, 
since i heard that using mixing cubes can improve mixes a lot, i wanted to ask for your opinion. I heard that its useful to check the midrange and to listen how the music will sound on on tv for example. So should i go for one speaker checking the mono sound or get 2 speakers? and can u guys recommend any ?
thanks a lot and best regards
nik


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 1, 2017)

I bought a single & inexpensive Behringer to mix in mono. I really find it useful, wouldn't be without it. If it sounds good on the cube chances are your mixes will sound good anywhere. (with exceptions & limitations of course)


----------



## clisma (Jun 1, 2017)

I bought two in order to approximate what a score would sound like on TV speakers without having to export the mix. It helped translate my mixes to that medium for sure. I did all mixes on KH310 and periodically switched over to the cubes to check bottom end and mids. I brought down shakers and guitars quite a bit every time and ended up compensating a bit for the bass loss too if I remember correctly. Next up, a bluetooth speaker.


----------



## Levitanus (Jun 1, 2017)

i'll just live it here
http://www.dmaxaudio.com/ https://www.facebook.com/DMAXauido/
Pity, but the site is targeted only to russian auditory...


----------



## nik (Jun 1, 2017)

thanks a lot for all the answers so far !


----------



## desert (Jun 1, 2017)

Levitanus said:


> i'll just live it here
> http://www.dmaxaudio.com/ https://www.facebook.com/DMAXauido/
> Pity, but the site is targeted only to russian auditory...


How much is it?


----------



## karelpsota (Jun 1, 2017)

"The crappier the better".

I bought a used pair of Auratones from @chillbot . They're exactly what you expect: only mids and heavy distorsion once the volume knob goes over 5. I love it.

I use them for a various things:
- checking midrange and distorsion behaviour.
- to compose fast without worrying about every detail.
- to not bother my neighbors.

Also, be sure you have an amp if they are passive.


----------



## Levitanus (Jun 1, 2017)

desert said:


> How much is it?


pro cubes 795$ on today exchange course.


----------



## desert (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm hoping that's not US dollars. That's way too expensive for just a mono speaker!


----------



## Levitanus (Jun 1, 2017)

desert said:


> for just a mono speaker!


this is active stereo monitors) (passive + AMP with DSP)


----------



## muk (Jun 2, 2017)

Here are a couple of options:

http://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/behringer-c5a-c50a

(Forget about the Behritones and scroll right down to the 'Alternatives'-section).


----------



## nik (Jun 2, 2017)

Cool, thx guys. What about studio monitors? I was thinking of replacing my Yamaha HS 7 someday and i think there are many good options out there. Such as the Event Opal and Genelec 8050 B. What would u guys recommend in this price range?


----------



## muk (Jun 2, 2017)

nik said:


> What would u guys recommend in this price range?



Listen to various monitors, if possible at all in your own room. My favorite in your pricerange are the Geithain RL906s. Fantastic monitors! Others that often get mentioned would be the Neumann KH 310 and Amphion One18. Then there are the relatively new Barefoot Footprint01s. Certainly worth checking out too.


----------



## Vischebaste (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm interested in this as an aid to check my mixes on smaller devices, but wondering what the pros and cons of using a mixcube or similar compared to convolution software (such as Speakerphone) on high end monitors? Speculating, I guess that the big pro is that no convolution can beat using a real speaker, but on the other hand, software such as speakerphone simulates hundreds of devices.

What are people's thoughts?


----------



## Joram (Jun 3, 2017)

I mix with Avantones passive mix cubes with a quad 303 amp for years now. Great for getting the levels right and low mid eq.


----------



## Vischebaste (Jun 4, 2017)

Vischebaste said:


> I'm interested in this as an aid to check my mixes on smaller devices, but wondering what the pros and cons of using a mixcube or similar compared to convolution software (such as Speakerphone) on high end monitors? Speculating, I guess that the big pro is that no convolution can beat using a real speaker, but on the other hand, software such as speakerphone simulates hundreds of devices.



Anyone?


----------



## Levitanus (Jun 4, 2017)

Vischebaste said:


> Anyone?


Basicly - Cubes are the best from the phase side of view. More than, eq makes phase and frequency "distortion", instead of simply physically-based attenuating of bass and treble range of the speaker. So, it's like an a lens per midrange, not only making it visible, but increasing it's definition


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 6, 2017)

Rather than use Auratones or other tiny "mix cube" speakers, I prefer to use the speakers built in to my large television that's mounted on the wall in my studio. Why simulate the sound of tv speakers when you can just use actual tv speakers? Over the years, this has proved invaluable at revealing how some sounds (clave, triangle, etc.) just "poke out" of the mix by an outrageous amount on smaller speakers, even when they sounded well-integrated into the mix on larger monitors. 

If you're connecting to the tv using HDMI, you may need to get some converter boxes to get all the wiring hooked up, but they're usually in the range of $50-$100. Coming from your video playback computer via HDMI to the tv? Then you'd get two boxes:

- HDMI to analog convertor (HDMI input > red/white/yellow RCA output jacks)

- Analog to HDMI convertor (red/white/yellow RCA input jacks > HDMI output)

Route the video straight through both convertors (HDMI > convertor A > yellow RCA cable > convertor B > HDMI output).

For audio, route a spare pair of analog outputs of your DAW into the stereo audio inputs on the second convertor. Now your tv will show the video feed but you'll hear the audio from your DAW on the tv speakers. If the convertor boxes have any latency you may need to correct for this.


----------



## desert (Jun 6, 2017)

charlieclouser said:


> Rather than use Auratones or other tiny "mix cube" speakers, I prefer to use the speakers built in to my large television that's mounted on the wall in my studio. Why simulate the sound of tv speakers when you can just use actual tv speakers? Over the years, this has proved invaluable at revealing how some sounds (clave, triangle, etc.) just "poke out" of the mix by an outrageous amount on smaller speakers, even when they sounded well-integrated into the mix on larger monitors.
> 
> If you're connecting to the tv using HDMI, you may need to get some converter boxes to get all the wiring hooked up, but they're usually in the range of $50-$100. Coming from your video playback computer via HDMI to the tv? Then you'd get two boxes:
> 
> ...


Great idea! I have my mac pro connected to a Sony TV so I can quite easily change the output to come from the tv speakers. I just dont think it will be mono. But like you said, this is the sound that I would hear from a TV anyway.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 6, 2017)

On one tv series that I scored for six seasons / 108 episodes, the show runner required that all editing suites, the spotting room, and any dub stage that we used was equipped with a certain model of Sony tv (a CRT model no less!) - the same model that he had at home. 

He required that whenever he was in a room, that audio would only play through the built-in speakers on that Sony tv. The editors and mixers could use whatever speakers they wanted - as long as he wasn't in the room. As soon as drove into the parking lot on the dub stage, his assistant would run into the dub stage and yell, "He's here!" and the mixers would jump to switch off the "bigs" and make sure the Sony was on, audio was up, and the volume was set to a value of 30.

This might sound a little overboard, but besides just establishing a continuity of playback systems across the whole six-year run, the reasoning was that this way the show runner could compare the "raw" sound in the edit suites to the "mixed but virgin" sound on the dub stage to the "processed through broadcast compression" sound that he heard when watching the show over the air on Friday nights.

Pretty genius if you ask me.

Oh, and for mono, just put a mono-izer plugin on your master stereo output and bypass it when you don't need it. Simple.


----------



## desert (Jun 6, 2017)

charlieclouser said:


> As soon as drove into the parking lot on the dub stage, his assistant would run into the dub stage and yell, "He's here!" and the mixers would jump to switch off the "bigs" and make sure the Sony was on, audio was up, and the volume was set to a value of 30.


hahahaha! 

Already have mono set in my plugin. Cheers for the tips and story!


----------



## Kent (Aug 16, 2017)

Much of Thriller was mixed on a stereo pair of Auratones. Listen to it on small crappy speakers and it sounds almost better than it does on big fancy monitors! 

Surely its sale numbers are a coincidence...


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 16, 2017)

"During my mix, the speaker actually caught fire and was engulfed in flames!!! We had to call the techs in and they put the fire out with fire extinguishers!!!

Michael loved that and he has always said that my mix was so hot that it caused the speaker to catch fire!!!"

-Bruce Swedien









kmaster said:


> Much of Thriller was mixed on a stereo pair of Auratones. Listen to it on small crappy speakers and it sounds almost better than it does on big fancy monitors!
> 
> Surely its sale numbers are a coincidence...


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Aug 16, 2017)

I use a pair of Aurotones. I find them quite helpful. They are great for setting the basic mix balance and making sure that everything is clearly audible. I use them for setting up a basic mix, then I refine and work on my main monitors, jumping back to check things on the Aurotones. I have both set up on my monitor controller, so it is just a button push to switch. I read somewhere that you use little speakers to make big decisions, and big speakers to make little decisions. Seems to be about right... The aurotones are not fun to listen to, but they are a very useful tool.


----------



## nas (Aug 23, 2017)

I also have a pair of Avantones, they can help in clearing up the midrange of a mix for sure. But I have found that the most helpful alternative reference is to listen through my laptop speakers and also through earbuds as this is how a very large portion of the public listens to media... dare I say I also check the mix on iPads/iPhones! 

Of course I am referring to mixes that are going to be played back on those devices and not something for theatrical or club release.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Aug 23, 2017)

Yeah, for me it's a constant circle: headphones -> speakers -> mono mixcube -> headphones -> speakers -> mono mixcube. Then when I think I've got it right, I'll print one and listen through my phone, and then in my car.


----------



## higgs (Aug 23, 2017)

RE: Cheap speakers: 
I've considered the Avantone monitors a couple of times, but... A number of years ago I spent a few hours with a mastering engineer in David Glasser's facility in Colorado. He had a shitty boombox on the desk to his left that he claimed he used more frequently than the pair of insanely expensive and breathtaking Dunlavy SC-V monitors. I don't suspect many folks use boomboxes to consume sounds these days, but I think laptop speakers and earbuds would be useful tools for listening to (and making decisions about) mixes/masters/music the same way many civilians do.

RE: Nice speakers in the 8050B price range:
I nearly bought a pair of Dynaudio BM15A monitors before deciding on a set of Focals. The Dynaudios will be my next big purchase. They truly are worth auditioning among everything else in that price range. My first set of 'respectable' monitors were Dynaudio BM5a's. Migrating from Behringer to those was a big awakening. I could do hours and hours of "work" without fatigue. I loved them. There's something about the Dyn sound that resonates with me.


----------



## higgs (Aug 23, 2017)

Also, I suppose I can take the reins on the obligatory advice: audition everything you can in and around your price range. 

There. That part is done.


----------

